
A Microservices Reference Architecture - jacksonnic
http://www.microservices.com
======
dozzie
It's not a link to any article. It's a link to a more-or-less random website
with catchy domain, which throws a subscription request for some event in my
face before I made heads or tails of it.

~~~
austingunter
The reference architecture is just below the subscription thing.

